# Milo's forage



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you DallyTsuka for the idea ​


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What sweet pictures. That is a good idea with the paper being folded up in the dish. I'll have to try that tomorrow for Moonshine and Martini.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

brittbritt said:


> What sweet pictures. That is a good idea with the paper being folded up in the dish. I'll have to try that tomorrow for Moonshine and Martini.


Thank you  Thank DallyTsuka, she gave me the idea in the first place


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice pics  I love your siggy by the way charlie the bunny


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Nice pics  I love your siggy by the way charlie the bunny


haha thanks


----------



## PetLover72 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pictures - beautiful bird!!


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is so cute! What a great idea.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

So sweet!!  I'm definitely gonna try making one for Polly and Henry....well, I'll have to make 2 cos Polly will probably knock Henry out of the way


----------

